# excessive drooling



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

Now I know I have been prone in the past to being an over paranoid puppy parent but.....

My pup (now 9 m/o rotti) started yesterday to produce huge amounts of drool, and is sounding like she has a nose full of water when she breaths. She has also been panting an awful lot around the house.

Is this sounding like normal puppy development or something that I should be worried about ?

thanks


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Has she been boarded lately? Dog parks? Whats the past history over the previous few weeks? 

Does she have a temperature? Acting normal or sick in any other way?


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

She has not been boarded any time recently, but has been to two training classes this week (first back after the holidays). She meets up with a couple of dogs in a local public park but.

She does not feel to be running a temp but I don't have a thermometer to test core temperature. Lung fields sound clear, although there is a degree of irregularity to the heart sounds.

Otherwise she is acting normally, she ran around with a new dog in this afternoon and ate her dinner with her usual gusto.

eta: temp = 38.5 C / 101 F


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Temp is normal....I would say if this doesn't clear up in a day to take her in to be examined....or if it gets worse.


----------



## Adam76 (Dec 24, 2010)

My parents dog was drooling like crazy also and it was an infection around one of her teeth, just thought I'd throw it out there.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Drooling is often caused by stress. Could be pain, could be fear, could be excitement, could be confusion, could be lots of things causing stress.


----------

